# why am i feeling freezing cold when i smoke?



## zem (Feb 4, 2011)

i'm smoking at long intervals like days apart just a night time joint so it's having much more effect  question is, why am i freezing every time i smoke? the simple search i made gave answers like "weed doesn't lower body temp..."  anyone experienced this? i'm shivering, and when i cover myself and get warm i feel good. is it maybe lower blood pressure? it happens every time i smoke.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 4, 2011)

Interesting...has the opposite effect on my wife. You may be onto something with the lower blood pressure/heartrate. My doctor can't understand why my heartrate is never over 70 and usually closer to 50.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 4, 2011)

when i first smoke my BP goes up a little then after about 30 minutes it goes down.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you smoke ciggerettes?


----------



## zem (Feb 5, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> Do you smoke ciggerettes?


yes, does it have any relation with lower body temp?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 5, 2011)

You BP goes up when you smoke cannabis and also means that you Temp could go up as well. If the air around you is colder than your body temp then you will feel cold on your skin.

What you smoking? Some strains give you a good body high like my MI5 used to make me much more sensitive.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 5, 2011)

Is your furnace/heater working ok  :confused2: :chillpill: :dancing:


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2011)

I got nothing.......check your blood sugar.


----------



## Hick (Feb 5, 2011)

Shut the window....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 5, 2011)

When you get this cold sensation do you ever dream you are walking down the street naked?

eace:


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 5, 2011)

I think it would probably be just the heightened senses.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't smoke weed outside in the snow...you won't get cold. :rofl:


----------



## zem (Feb 5, 2011)

lol some funny comments... well before i smoke i feel ok then when i smoke i feel cold and shivery in the same room i was in before i smoked. i'm sure this is the weed effect on me. i'm speculating, maybe it's because i've been working out and my metabolism is high so i feel warm until i smoke my metabolism decreases and i feel cold. i'm smoking william's wonder. strange thing nobody seems to experience that not even the people i smoke with. as they say weed affects everyone differently


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 5, 2011)

Weed affects the brain..., weird stuff happens with hallucinagenic drugs, which weed is... You might b trippin that cold!


----------



## soil2 (Feb 7, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I think it would probably be just the heightened senses.


yes , your just high .... its no big deal at all. 

you were proly used to smokin a lot more, now your just higher then "normal"
It happens to me when i get "relaxed" and calmed down. Its not nessacarily the weed but just the fact that your "comfortable". (high) 
I have anxiety real bad and when i take meds for it , i get "comfortable" and start feeling cold too ..... its all normal ... were just high. 

soil


----------



## niteshft (Feb 7, 2011)

zem said:
			
		

> yes, does it have any relation with lower body temp?


 
Niccotine in tobacco makes your blood vessles constrict, (become narrow), and lowers the blood flow to the skin, causing it to cool down. MJ might do it too but I don't know. It could be that the lung expansion while smoking MJ could be forcing residual niccotine in the lining of the lungs into your system. 
 I smoke tobacco and notice it myself, now that I think of it. Interesting!

EDIT: I always new about the tobacco relationship and would notice it while hunting from a tree stand. I would always start to shiver about 15 minutes after I smoked. I learned to prepare for it by transferring my weight from one foot to the other by leaning. It would up my heart rate a little and help to move the blood around.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey HIE, you don't have a "rep" button on your post.


----------



## HeavenlyScent (Feb 8, 2011)

Rep and number counts mean nothing Nightshft.

If the forum did away with them, I think it would be a good thing.

No collectors and no ego's.

Maybe something to think about eh.

We are all together as a union of helpers/help needed/advice given/advice taken.

Who needs a pat on the back?

I as others are here to give not take.

eace:


----------



## niteshft (Feb 8, 2011)

I wanted to give and that's how I noticed. It's fun to have when you have much of nothing else to offer my friend. You give so, much.
 I read about your issues in another thread and hope you are back to your former self soon. I missed ya!


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> Hey HIE, you don't have a "rep" button on your post.


HIE got banned thats why theres no rep button for him. It looks like HS got banned also.


----------



## TheHerbApprentice (Feb 9, 2011)

Do you sweat at all when you feel like this mate? 
A friend of mine had the same thing as his blood pressure lowers and he starts to shiver then he is fine.
It only seems to do it when we smoke Indica's though.


----------



## zem (Feb 9, 2011)

TheHerbApprentice said:
			
		

> Do you sweat at all when you feel like this mate?
> A friend of mine had the same thing as his blood pressure lowers and he starts to shiver then he is fine.
> It only seems to do it when we smoke Indica's though.


no sweat at all my body just gets colder so i carry an extra jacket when i want to smoke lol i notice the extremities my feet and hands are freezing when i cover up i'm fine my weed is indica dominant, william's wonder.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 13, 2011)

i get that sometimes too.  wondered if thats where the term "smoking jacket" came from


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 13, 2011)

This happens to me, the smoking and getting cold thing.

Whenever I drink a lot, or get really drunk, I always feel warm.  Which at first seems counterintuitive (my english teacher would be so proud) since alcohol is a depressent and slows the bodies processes you would think it would make you colder.  The reason I feel warmer is because whenever I am drinking or drunk I am much more animated...walking around, being loud, can't sit still, etc.  But when I am just really stoned I am not moving at all, doing nothing.  My body is burning no energy because I am literally a vegetable so there is less body heat I am generating.


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2011)

Me and the wife get this sometimes.....we call it the pot chills. When they hit they are so bad I have to stop what I am doing and get under the covers asap. As for why they happen I don't know. Same weed and it only happens once and a while even though we smoke it daily.


----------



## fanlynne (Mar 29, 2011)

My friends and i, and other people just go insane with smoking. Like they rip 5 bowls out of a bong, then 3 bowls out of a pipe, and then just keep on rolling joints. Like is there a point were you stop getting high or what. What's the highest you have ever been?


----------



## zem (Mar 31, 2011)

fanlynne said:
			
		

> My friends and i, and other people just go insane with smoking. Like they rip 5 bowls out of a bong, then 3 bowls out of a pipe, and then just keep on rolling joints. Like is there a point were you stop getting high or what. What's the highest you have ever been?


when you're taking a week's break between smoking events your tolerance will be low and you cannot just keep smoking, you will be way higher than you want on a single small joint


----------



## corcor (Apr 16, 2011)

are you heavily addicted to oxys, dilaudid, heroin???


----------



## emily07 (Apr 16, 2011)

wew..! I have experienced this. It is really hard to say goodbye to smoking in a just a snap..hehehehehe..but i have been practicing myself not to smoke too much until Ill get used not to smoke anymore..hehehehehe! I've been wanting to stop smoking because we all know it is really not good for our health..wew! it can really lead us to death!


----------



## Syke (Apr 16, 2011)

Ive heard tht marijuana smoke restricts red blood cells
making them more susceptible to cold.
just word of mouth


----------



## zem (Apr 20, 2011)

Syke said:
			
		

> Ive heard tht marijuana smoke restricts red blood cells
> making them more susceptible to cold.
> just word of mouth


in this website, hXXp://www.21stcenturysciencetech.com i read few articles against all use of marijuana claiming that medical mj is a fraud and that it restricts white blood cell maturation destroying immunity etc..etc... for my experience, i found that i got sick much less often ever since i smoked but that could be just coincidence, i dunno, but the different researches about MJ are completely contradicting...

check them out
hXXp://www.21stcenturysciencetech.co...rous_fraud.pdf
hXXp://www.21stcenturysciencetech.co...une_system.pdf
hXXp://www.21stcenturysciencetech.co...al_effects.pd


----------



## The Satellite (Apr 21, 2011)

i keep a hair dryer by me when i smoke for the chills, sometime its so bad ill almost puke


----------



## MightyMoh (Nov 12, 2016)

That's a strange one! Reminds me of this classic http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=994233


----------

